# Грудной сколиоз 1 ст. Очень нужен совет



## Расул (14 Июн 2016)

Добрый день, мне 22, недавно обнаружил (! ) у себя сколиоз 1 ст.  грудной, искревление вправо с пиком на d7, 5 градусов, стоя появляется контрдуга с пиком на l2.  деформация позвонков отсутствует или не превышает 1 мм.  Скажите, можно ли это исправить или хоть немного выровнять? Планирую заниматься физ. нагрузкой в будущем, поэтому беспокоит((


----------



## La murr (14 Июн 2016)

*Расул*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (14 Июн 2016)

В 22 года можно заниматься чем угодно,а о 5-ти градусах можно и забыть.


----------

